
Interview With Albert Gräf - Author of the Pure Programming Language - fogus
http://blueparen.com/node/6
======
albertzeyer
I have never heard of that language before. But it really looks interesting!

You should also take a look at some of the examples:

[http://code.google.com/p/pure-
lang/source/browse/pure/exampl...](http://code.google.com/p/pure-
lang/source/browse/pure/examples/hello.pure)

[http://code.google.com/p/pure-
lang/source/browse/pure/exampl...](http://code.google.com/p/pure-
lang/source/browse/pure/examples/rules.pure)

~~~
wbhart
That's surprising. It even has a wikipedia page.

Given the fact that no new languages will ever succeed ever again due to the
deletionism in wikipedia I've started making a list of languages everyone
should have heard of:

dao, nimrod, pure, rust, factor, coffeescript, boo, scotch, ela, vala, ooc,
x10, bitc, arc, newlisp, cobra, seed7, wirbel (no longer developed)

~~~
Semiapies
But hey, every single episode of _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ has its own
descriptive article, and that's what's important, right?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffy_episodes>

------
tluyben2
I really like interviews with programming language creators, especially
programming languages I like.

~~~
mudge
Sign up for notifications of new content! Form on the right side:
<http://blueparen.com/>

